# Leather cleaner



## Atlantik Pirat (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello,

I have the Magma Red leather interior on my TT andam having difficulties keeping it as clean as I would like, most cleaners either leave a film or make the seat shiney. The best I have found so far is the stuff I use to clean my motorbike leathers. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gliptone liquid leather cleaner and conditioner


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

Use Lexol, they clean and don't make it shine, added bonus, they are odorless. There's the cleaner and the humectant, two little bottles, I use them on my motorcycle leather suit, and for the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

As has been suggested Gliptone will clean and protect and wont leave it shiny. Another couple of options are Dr Leather wipes, or the Zaino Z-9 and Z-10 cleaner and conditioner, again good cleaners that wont leave it shiny.


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

I second IKON66 Gliptone liquid leather cleaner and conditioner is the way to go


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ive used botg gliptone and zaino as mentioned above. Both are brilliant and especially on my cream leather you would be amazed at the denim die etc they pulled from the leather. Both left a nice matt finish to the leather.

Overall i found the zaino quicker and easier to work with. Spray on, agitate with a soft brush and wipe off so my vote is for the zaino.


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

zaino for me as well find it very easy to use


----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

+1 for Gliptone LL
GT11 & GT12 do a great job on my silver leather.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

amcamc said:


> +1 for Gliptone LL
> GT11 & GT12 do a great job on my silver leather.


+2


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally I like LTT stuff and use it on my details i carry out...Other detailers/valeters use products from the Furniture Clinic and highly rate it ( much cheaper than LTT).....I have used the gliptone products, for me the overpowering scent of fake leather puts me off. Good product though (excluding the scent)


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Robtur said:


> Personally I like LTT stuff and use it on my details i carry out...Other detailers/valeters use products from the Furniture Clinic and highly rate it ( much cheaper than LTT).....I have used the gliptone products, for me the overpowering scent of fake leather puts me off. Good product though (excluding the scent)


I love the smell of that stuff - and quite a few of my clients have said the same thing " make sure you out some of that liquid stuff on really brings the smell of leather to life" etc horses for courses I suppose.


----------



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Having tried several, can add another +1 for Gliptone!!


----------



## TT-Babe (Jun 25, 2011)

Very pleased with Gliptone too, but was wondering if there was any way of filling in cigerette burns or covering with any product?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Think that might take a professional repair :?


----------



## washwarehouse (Jul 10, 2011)

Definitely needs a proper repair.. no amount of cleaner can fill in a cig burn lol


----------



## TT-Babe (Jun 25, 2011)

washwarehouse said:


> Definitely needs a proper repair.. no amount of cleaner can fill in a cig burn lol


Worth a try lol. It hasn't gone through the material, more on the surface. People seem to be doing wonders with their leather, thought someone would know [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

